# Frame/Wells/Mueller correspondence?



## RamistThomist (Sep 20, 2006)

I know that WTJ did a piece on this. What year was it?


----------



## crhoades (Sep 20, 2006)

Fruitful interchange to read.

In order of appearance:

Muller on Theology - John Frame
WTJ 56:1 (Spring 1994)

The Study of Theology Revisited: A Response to John Frame - Richard A. Muller
WTJ 56:2 (Fall 1994)

In Defense of Something Close to Biblicism: Reflections On Sola Scriptura and History in Theological Method - John Frame
WTJ 59:2 (Fall 97)

On Being Framed - David F. Wells
WTJ 59:2 (Fall 97)

Reply to Richard Muller and David Wells - John Frame
WTJ 59:2 (Fall 97)


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 20, 2006)

Muller On Theology

In Defense of Something Close to Biblicism: Reflections on Sola Scriptura and History in Theological Method

Reply to Richard Muller and David Wells


----------



## MW (Sep 20, 2006)

I doubt one can understand the discussion until they have grasped John Frame's "theology-as-application" model, which he spends some time developing in Doctrine of the Knowledge of God. Richard Muller and David Wells approach theology according to the old model, as a science. Hence their view of history and historical theology allows for normativity, whereas Frame's approach can consider a truth as valid in one age but a redundancy in another.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 20, 2006)

I have read most of what Frame has written and much of what Wells has written (and thoroughly enjoyed both!). Mueller is in the mail at the moment.


----------

